# Snorkel



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a 09 efi brute force and can I run a snokel wid out a pc5 are and is there a web site that gives u the exsact measurements to cut the PVC pipe and all the stuff I Need to put one on my self


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=brutesnorkel


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha! is there a site... :bigok: heck yeah there's a site! :rockn:


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah buddy! ^


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha!! that's funny right there!


How did I make my ride as mean as my wife?.... I sold it and got a brute!!
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while doing a dozen ballasts on straight time


----------

